# L.A. Auto Show Tonight 12/6 I'll be there...



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

...anybody else going? Anybody else have an interest in cars?

Who else is in LA other than Hollywood?


----------



## SoCalTurtle (Dec 6, 2006)

Have a great time tonight, I'm trying to score some tickets for Friday. I understand Porsche will be debuting the newest GT3 and Lotus is going to show the new supercharged Exige. Those are the 2 particular models I'd like to spend some quality time with:thumbsup: Hopefully you won't run into a huge crowd tonight since it's mid-week.


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

I am The Edge said:


> ...anybody else going? Anybody else have an interest in cars?
> 
> Who else is in LA other than Hollywood?


In in the south bay, LBC to be precise. . 

Won't be making it to the autoshow. If my roommate were in town we'd probably go since he's a car fanatic who works on designing turbo diesel engines.
________
Ss100


----------



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

i go every year, but they changed the date this year and its impossible with finals and crap. a research paper on darwin and a critical analysis of the juxtaposition of old and new money in the great gatsby simply take priority. 

oh well, theres always next year.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

did not see the new lotus or the new gt3 but got some fantastic pictures of some other cars.

will post tomorrow since i'm a little hammered at the moment, like that, etc....


----------



## SoCalTurtle (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome, nothing beats getting loaded and stumbling through the Auto Show


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

*Here's a few pix:*


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*I was there...*

My dad and I went last Saturday... good times, to be sure.

There was some cool stuff and all, but my biggest take-away was how Lamborghini absolutely ate Ferrari's lunch with their way-cooler display. In the past, I always thought that Lambo's were trying far too hard to be cool and Ferrari was the dream car for me, but Ferrari totally missed an opportunity to show me, again, why my Lotto winnings will buy one of their cars.

Anyway, put me on the list when there's an LA ride... I'll drive east to meet you guys.

Also, I'm going to the motorcycle show in Long Beach this Saturday morning... forget about cars, this should be some even better stuff.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I am The Edge said:


> Who else is in LA other than Hollywood?


I was there Wed. night as well  

took lots of pics, still need to morph them into the computer gadget. Only got in 2 hrs. so didn't see the whole thing. My personal highlight was the Dodge Sprinter van conversions by Sportsmobile. Me want. Hard.

barring concept cars, nothing really jumped out at me. The Beemer Z4 Coupe was pretty hot, Smart Car - love 'em. I'll get some pix up over the weekend.

HW

PS - Cars R Coffins.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Also, I'm going to the motorcycle show in Long Beach this Saturday morning... forget about cars, this should be some even better stuff.



i'm all about motorcycles too, but not going until sunday. :thumbsup: 





Hollywood said:


> PS - Cars R Coffins.


agreed....but that bugatti is off the chart. i saw one last month rollin' south on the 405 in the long beach area. dark blue on black....its only $1.2 million. :yikes:


----------

